# In tears over grooming. Hammock?



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I know I posted another thread about two weeks ago about our grooming struggles but really need help and want to know specifically if anyone uses a grooming hammock? Does it work?

I am desperate and in tears. I am in over my head with Joey with grooming. I seriously don’t know what to do. He’s great about brushing and combing (so no matts) and keeping things clean such as his eye area. He will actually get in my lap to let me clean and trim around his eyes. I have worked as hard as I can to desensitize him to the clippers, exposing and treating him to the both normal sized and small clippers. I can’t get near to the inside of his ears either despite all of my playing with them, brushing them, getting used to being touched, poking inside them, etc. I’m doing what I’m supposed to do but once I move to actually use the clippers or clean and pluck his ears he jumps, and fights to get away. I have tried the calm and firm approach as well, no go. He absolutely fights it. He doesn't bite or growl or anything like that but he uses all the strength he can making it dangerous. It took two of us to hold him to have his ears examined at the vets office. I have restrained him with the loops on the grooming arm but it’s not working. So I am wondering if anyone has used the grooming hammock for restraining.

I am totally happy to let a professional groomer groom him, I really want someone else to do it at this point but that’s a huge problem because they are booked out months in advance or not taking new clients. There is a shortage from what I’m being told. I’ve tried several places. Nothing available. Our old grooming place, who is down to one groomer is booked out through March. He basically said we would be hard pressed to find anything that’s not booked out for months. I finally made an appointment at Petsmart, waited for almost 2 weeks but the groomer had to call in so now there is nothing available for several weeks. I made an appointment but in the meantime Joey is really in need. His ears are SO hairy and I can’t get in them to clean them. His face is presentable still but I feel like the longer this goes on the worse it’s going to get. He’s getting older. He needs to be groomed. I’ve been working so hard so he’s not a dog that fights on the grooming table whether it be me or someone else. I’ve been faithful to do what I’m supposed to do to the best of my ability.
Today he wouldn’t even let me do his nails. I will try again when he’s sleeping. They aren’t bad but I do want to keep up with his nails.
Anyway, I’m feeling like a really bad poodle mom. I’ve been in tears. The desire and effort is there but I just am clueless as to how to proceed. He’s a wonderful pup in every other way but this is becoming a huge problem that I don’t think I can get past without help.

Would really love some thoughts about the grooming hammock and anything else that you folks want to offer.
Thanks!


----------



## Mischief_Managed (Aug 31, 2020)

I have utilized a grooming hammock to dremel two spoos toenails and to trim their feet (Murphy is 80lbs and Ellie is 55 lbs). They do not struggle when they are in the hammock. My hammock is attached to an engine hoist (manual hoist bought at Harbor Freight for around $70) that is bolted to beams in the ceiling. The hammock was bought online. I tried one which was supposed to work in the doorway but my doorways were not compatible with the mechanism.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Just popping in to give big hugs, to say you are NOT a bad poodle mom, and to encourage you to take that March appointment (and to book a few after that, as well).

Being on the books in a familiar place, with a groomer you know and trust, is going to take at least some of the pressure off. And having some of that pressure off is going to make it easier to muddle through until then. (I speak from experience.)

Have you reached out to his breeder about this? Could they maybe offer some advice or even do an interim groom for you?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hugs, you are taking on a lot at once.
For his ears, think about trimming the hair with blunt tip scissors instead of forcing plucking or using the clippers.
You are just fine, maybe going a bit fast on things. Short sessions and getting him used to touch all over may help.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I don’t have much to offer other than words of encouragement. Unfortunately, Joey gets a vote and it looks like he’s voting “no” on home grooming. You’ve had success with Bobby, so you can strike “bad poodle mom” from your vocabulary. I didn’t know such thing as grooming hammocks existed, but it sounds like it might be worth a try. What are you using as a grooming table? He may struggle more if he doesn’t feel secure. Is he different in your lap, the floor, the couch? I’m sure you’ve thought of these already, but I’ll suggest getting him good and tired before your grooming session and using lots of treats to distract him. . Also, I’d pass on the assembly line groomers like Petsmart and Petco in favor of a more professional groomer who has the experience, training and patience to help get Joey over the hump. Good luck to you…


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I ordered a hammock so will see if that helps. If I can just work on his face and ears it would be manageable. I’ve been able, to a decent degree, able to do most everything else. I went back to his nails today while he was asleep and was able to clip them and shave his feet. I decided to put off grinding. His nails are little so the little nail scissors work great.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Just popping in to give big hugs, to say you are NOT a bad poodle mom, and to encourage you to take that March appointment (and to book a few after that, as well).
> 
> Being on the books in a familiar place, with a groomer you know and trust, is going to take at least some of the pressure off. And having some of that pressure off is going to make it easier to muddle through until then. (I speak from experience.)
> 
> Have you reached out to his breeder about this? Could they maybe offer some advice or even do an interim groom for you?


Thank you. Sounds weird, but I’m nervous to reach out to the breeder because I feel like she may think I’m a bad owner. I need to let that go and if the grooming hammock doesn’t work I will reach out to her. That is a good idea.

I think it’s a good idea to go ahead and book an appointment at our old grooming place even though it’s pretty far out. It would be a different groomer than Bobby had. I really don’t want to have him groomed at Petsmart but when I talked with them I was very clear that I wanted Joey’s experience to be as positive as possible and someone who is good with puppies. I’m worried his lack of handling by someone else for grooming will make it more difficult for him when he is able to see a groomer. I was thinking just to have other hands handle him would be good. Maybe I’m worrying too much about that.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Streetcar said:


> Hugs, you are taking on a lot at once.
> For his ears, think about trimming the hair with blunt tip scissors instead of forcing plucking or using the clippers.
> You are just fine, maybe going a bit fast on things. Short sessions and getting him used to touch all over may help.


Thank you. 😊Totally agree with your advice. I have tried blunt scissors with little success. I do very short sessions, little bits at a time very regularly. I touch him a lot all over. Have been doing this since we got him. I’m more worried about his ears than his face. His face I can just scissor if needed. He seems fairly ok with the scissors near his face. I prefer a clean face though and he does need to be able to have that done. I will just keep working it these things.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> I was thinking just to have other hands handle him would be good.


Only if those other hands are good. And the environment is good. Otherwise it might only do more harm.

Can you speak with the groomer beforehand?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Hammocks do work for the nails at least. The groomer I used to go to before the pandemic used them on both Beckie and Merlin. Merlin needs a cone of shame to have his nails done and he was doing fine with it.

Don’t blame yourself, you’ve done everything you could. I once had a miniature poodle, my first poodle, who was a nightmare to groom. She was groomed by a professional groomer who did mostly show poodles. And she was having a terrible time with her, as my dog was fighting the whole time. Some dogs are harder than others to do. It’s not your fault.

Have you tried a grooming school ? They are always looking for clients.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Happy'sDad said:


> I don’t have much to offer other than words of encouragement. Unfortunately, Joey gets a vote and it looks like he’s voting “no” on home grooming. You’ve had success with Bobby, so you can strike “bad poodle mom” from your vocabulary. I didn’t know such thing as grooming hammocks existed, but it sounds like it might be worth a try. What are you using as a grooming table? He may struggle more if he doesn’t feel secure. Is he different in your lap, the floor, the couch? I’m sure you’ve thought of these already, but I’ll suggest getting him good and tired before your grooming session and using lots of treats to distract him. . Also, I’d pass on the assembly line groomers like Petsmart and Petco in favor of a more professional groomer who has the experience, training and patience to help get Joey over the hump. Good luck to you…


Thank you. The table set up we have is good and it’s topped with a heavy duty exercise yoga mat that is no slip. It works great for even Bobby. I think my whole set up is good. He has no issues being on the table itself as I can brush and comb him on the table pretty well.
He loves being held and I brush and comb him every night before bed with him on my lap. He lets me wipe his eyes and clip around them when in my lap. I can do his feet while he’s sleeping in my lap but no ears or clipping his face with the clippers no matter how tired he is or treats offered. I think I can get by with scissoring his face when it gets too long but the ears I worry about as it’s a hairy forest in his ears. Finding a groomer is a very difficult task these days. I will keep plugging along and really hoping the hammock I ordered helps. I will keep hunting for a groomer.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Dechi said:


> Hammocks do work for the nails at least. The groomer I used to go to before the pandemic used them on both Beckie and Merlin. Merlin needs a cone of shame to have his nails done and he was doing fine with it.
> 
> Don’t blame yourself, you’ve done everything you could. I once had a miniature poodle, my first poodle, who was a nightmare to groom. She was groomed by a professional groomer who did mostly show poodles. And she was having a terrible time with her, as my dog was fighting the whole time. Some dogs are harder than others to do. It’s not your fault.
> 
> Have you tried a grooming school ? They are always looking for clients.


Thank you. 😊While it doesn’t make the challenge of it all go away your post encourages me. I will look into grooming schools. That is a good idea for sure!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta thinks all things grooming are EVIL. I started out with me doing the grooming. Result was a hot mess. Now he goes to the groomer. I would ask your vet for help with a groomer. They often will know and have suggestions.
Anyway Big (((HUGS))) You are not a bad poodle mom. You have been just have run into poodle problem That nearly all of us have faced.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm telling you this, hoping you get a laugh, even as you sympathize .

My boys were on the verge of _getting fired by our PetSmart groomer _so I had to take the grooming on myself. 

If Joey falls asleep in your lap, stroke his head, lift his ear, take your thumb and forefinger, pinch them closed on the tiniest clump of hairs and pull gently but quickish. You'll get a few hairs each time but do this only once a day at first. 

If you're positive that there's no infection, this might help desensitize him to where you can do this longer and more often. I'm still surprised that my boys don't mind having their ears done now.

For his face, see if you can get just one stroke with the clippers a day and call it done. There's no rule that says you have to get it all done in one session, or one week, or...

For nails, I got clippers first. They were not a hit, not without more stress on us all so I got a pet Dremel. This was also a very big not-a-hit. 

I poked around the internet and found a recommendation from a Spiritdog training blog for this clipper. When I got to Amazon, I saw there were upgraded models with two speeds, two lights, very low vibration, and very low noise.
Amazon.com : Casfuy Dog Nail Grinder with 2 LED Light - New Version 2-Speed Powerful Electric Pet Nail Trimmer Professional Quiet Painless Paws Grooming & Smoothing for Small Medium Large Dogs and Cats (Orange) : Pet Supplies
I can actually do most of their nails now with little fuss. 

My boys are still quite bad with trimming feet and face. I've been trying to decide if some sort of suit of armor or something that I can limit their mobility could work. I just see them swinging in a hammock, trying to get away . 

I've cried too. It's a really slow process but they really are much better than they were when I started.

It will get better.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Asta's Mom said:


> Asta thinks all things grooming are EVIL. I started out with me doing the grooming. Result was a hot mess. Now he goes to the groomer. I would ask your vet for help with a groomer. They often will know and have suggestions.
> Anyway Big (((HUGS))) You are not a bad poodle mom. You have been just have run into poodle problem That nearly all of us have faced.


Thank you for your encouragement. I never thought about asking the vet for groomer suggestions. I will reach out to them. I know I’m not really a bad poodle mom but sometimes it feels like it. That’s why I love this forum. While I don’t want others to experience difficulties it is encouraging to know that I’m not the only one who struggles with the grooming process or anything else that we poodle/dog people deal with.

Joey was at puppy kindergarten last night and I kept looking at all those smooth coated pups and for a few moments, but only for a few, wished Joey had a smooth, easy, peasy smooth coat. 😉 I can read, watch YouTube videos, etc forever and they make grooming look so easy.
However, there is a reason why groomers go to grooming school.😊 A good groomer is truly a treasure.


----------



## LynnB739 (Jun 28, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> I ordered a hammock so will see if that helps. If I can just work on his face and ears it would be manageable. I’ve been able, to a decent degree, able to do most everything else. I went back to his nails today while he was asleep and was able to clip them and shave his feet. I decided to put off grinding. His nails are little so the little nail scissors work great.


I think the hammock will help with the feet. My sister got a hammock for her Lhasa Apso. She's helped me trim my dog's feet before. I haven't done anything with Sophie yet, but with my English Toy that I lost in June, I would trim her feet on the hammock. She was old and would slip, so keeping the fur between her toes clean was really helpful. I think it will help you with the feet. 
With Sophie, I have been trying to groom her every day and play with her toes and face, so she will be better with letting me touch them. She's still a puppy, but I do think it helps. When we are watching TV, I"ll just play with her toes and brush her. Good luck. 🤗


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> I'm telling you this, hoping you get a laugh, even as you sympathize .
> 
> My boys were on the verge of _getting fired by our PetSmart groomer _so I had to take the grooming on myself.
> 
> ...


Bless you…yes, I did smile, imagining your boys on the verge of being fired by Petsmart but totally sympathizing. Thank you for sharing. 

I will try pulling a touch of ear hair when he’s on my lap. I did try a couple times but with no success but I will keep trying. I worried that he would associate my lap with pain so I quit but maybe one little pluck, every evening, when he’s sleeping will be ok. When he had his vet appointment a couple weeks ago the vet said his ears looked good now, no infection, but she definitely said the ear hair has to go. 

I will keep trying on the face, hoping the hammock I ordered works. I haven’t even been able to get one stroke in at this point.

I actually have the nail grinder you recommended! Nice little grinder, for sure! Not working for Joey now but perhaps once we get over the other hurdles I will introduce it again. I’m able the manage the nails for now. 

Anyway, I’m hoping for a hammock 
miracle! 😉


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Misha was awful for grooming when young. It did feel like I was a failure but I believe some pups are just naturally good on the grooming table and others aren't. I had to use a grooming hammock for face and feet for a long time. Eventually I didn't need it for face. I sometimes still use it for the front feet. Please don't feel like a bad poodle mom. It will be slow progress and there might be setbacks. It is okay. If you can, have somebody else feed high value treats while you groom. It made a huge difference for Misha.

For Misha I removed the ear hair because vet recommended it. He did not like it and it required another person to help hold him (before I had hammock) and feed him treats. After the first time it never grew back as terribly thick. He still doesn't like ear plucking but he generally puts up with it now after a lot of desensitizing. Be sure to use zymox after plucking... I learned that the hard way.

It will be ok. You are a great poodle mom.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Misha was awful for grooming when young. It did feel like I was a failure but I believe some pups are just naturally good on the grooming table and others aren't. I had to use a grooming hammock for face and feet for a long time. Eventually I didn't need it for face. I sometimes still use it for the front feet. Please don't feel like a bad poodle mom. It will be slow progress and there might be setbacks. It is okay. If you can, have somebody else feed high value treats while you groom. It made a huge difference for Misha.
> 
> For Misha I removed the ear hair because vet recommended it. He did not like it and it required another person to help hold him (before I had hammock) and feed him treats. After the first time it never grew back as terribly thick. He still doesn't like ear plucking but he generally puts up with it now after a lot of desensitizing. Be sure to use zymox after plucking... I learned that the hard way.
> 
> It will be ok. You are a great poodle mom.


Thank you! So encouraging. Misha is always so beautifully groomed. Gives me hope! 😊 
The grooming hammock arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Spottytoes said:


> for a few moments, but only for a few, wished Joey had a smooth, easy, peasy smooth coat.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> I will try pulling a touch of ear hair when he’s on my lap. I did try a couple times but with no success but I will keep trying. I worried that he would associate my lap with pain so I quit but maybe one little pluck, every evening, when he’s sleeping will be ok.


Don't actually "pluck" it. "Pinch" it out! They don't seem to like "plucking" very much...who would?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Here is an update. The grooming hammock doesn’t work. Joey actually was totally cool with being in it but once I tried to approach him with the clipper or do anything with his ears he would have none of it. It looked like he was trying to “fly,” So the hammock, for now anyway, is a bust.

However….After calling and trying to contact many, many groomers, including vet referral, I decided to just look further out of the cities. So many places but either not taking new clients or booked until spring. I guess I won’t know until Joey’s first professional grooming but I found a grooming salon about 40 minutes away that seems like a great place with decades of experience between the 3 groomers. One of the groomers shows mini poodles! So anyway, with HUGE relief, we have an appointment booked for mid December!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hooray! Did she give you any suggestions for preparing him between now and then? Just a few seconds a day can be helpful.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I was working on grooming Annie today, and decided to give her a squash covered spoon to lick while I did her front feet. She is an awful wiggle monster for the front feet and the squash made a huge difference. 

Would a lick mat of some sort maybe help with desensitizing?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Hooray! Did she give you any suggestions for preparing him between now and then? Just a few seconds a day can be helpful.


I didn’t ask. I feel like we are doing a decent job of preparing as a whole. I do something and/expose him to something daily and often several times daily in the grooming department. 

We had a touch of success today as I was able to clean the insides of his ear flaps today and do a bit of hair trimming. Nothing inside the canals but at least I was able to clean the hair up a bit around the ear canal. It’s a start. 
I tried just using his regular harness clipped/tethered to the grooming arm. I was able to grip the harness which enabled me to have a better hold of him and not worry so much about hurting him. He did relax a bit after that and let me clean and trim a bit. It was progress and I didn’t push too much as I wanted to end on a positive note.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I was working on grooming Annie today, and decided to give her a squash covered spoon to lick while I did her front feet. She is an awful wiggle monster for the front feet and the squash made a huge difference.
> 
> Would a lick mat of some sort maybe help with desensitizing?


I did try that. I use that with Bobby sometimes if he fusses when I do his back feet. It didn’t really work with Joey for the ears and wouldn’t work for face shaving. I will definitely use it for other areas of grooming as needed though.


----------



## Pat Mc (Sep 27, 2020)

I totally sympathize with what you and your boy are going through. It's no fun for either of you. Have you looked into working on "cooperative care" to help him get comfortable with grooming those challenging areas, whether done by you or the groomer? There are a number of good books, courses and videos that teach the techniques. It's not an overnight fix, but it's an investment in giving your pup better grooming experiences in the long-term and giving you less stress. Cooperative Care: Giving Your Dog Choice and Control

For what it's worth, when the hammock "works", it's _usually_ because the dog gives up fighting (I know yours did fight it) because they are completely powerless - easier for the human but not the happiest experience for the dog.

Best of luck with this situation.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Pat Mc said:


> I totally sympathize with what you and your boy are going through. It's no fun for either of you. Have you looked into working on "cooperative care" to help him get comfortable with grooming those challenging areas, whether done by you or the groomer? There are a number of good books, courses and videos that teach the techniques. It's not an overnight fix, but it's an investment in giving your pup better grooming experiences in the long-term and giving you less stress. Cooperative Care: Giving Your Dog Choice and Control
> 
> For what it's worth, when the hammock "works", it's _usually_ because the dog gives up fighting (I know yours did fight it) because they are completely powerless - easier for the human but not the happiest experience for the dog.
> 
> Best of luck with this situation.


Thank you! I will check into this resource.
I have no doubt much is due to my inexperience in combination with what he is choosing to do or not do. I find it absolutely fascinating that he will willingly let me trim near his eyes. He settles in my lap and practically offers his face. I fear traumatizing him and because of my hesitation and inexperience I’m sure he feels it when I try to do things he doesn’t like. I didn’t push much when I tried the hammock today. He didn’t mind just being in it though.

Now that we have a grooming appointment set up my hope is that with regular professional grooming and me continuing to work with him, he will learn to accept the grooming process better and eventually I will be able to take over. That’s how it was with Bobby. Bobby still protests a bit on a couple of things but I am confident with him and don’t worry about traumatizing him. I’m quite matter off fact but he went to a professional for 2 1/2 years so knows the routine.

I feel so much better though and really am looking forward to my sweet little Joey getting his first professional groom. 😊 We’ll get there eventually.
Really appreciate everyone’s support!


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

When we first took delivery of one of our pups around 12-13 years ago now, the breeder told us that she had accidentally nicked his face while giving him his first face shave, and that this may make him a bit shy around the face. I thought about this for a while then had a 'brainwave'. I got my electric toothbrush and just practiced with him with the toothbrush turned on near his face, then gradually got closer until I was running the vibrating handle over his face. His reaction? He loved it! I was so pleased the breeder warned me about what had happened and even more pleased to realise that it was all of us who were fazed and the little pup couldn't have cared less . We have had to be a bit careful with our current young boy's ears as he has had ongoing problems with yeast infections which made them very sensitive. I am hoping this has been overcome with more aggressive treatment with probiotics to combat any systemic yeast infection plus the specific treatment for his ears. He is now quite happy to have his ears played with including inside them, and actually seems to enjoy the feeling of the drops being inserted and massaged into his ear canals. Time to try a little gentle ear plucking I think. His ears need it.


----------



## House of Ekhota (Oct 21, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> Hugs, you are taking on a lot at once.
> For his ears, think about trimming the hair with blunt tip scissors instead of forcing plucking or using the clippers.
> You are just fine, maybe going a bit fast on things. Short sessions and getting him used to touch all over may help.


I too am having a hard time with this! My guy has super hairy ears and I have to slip in for a quick pluck! I mostly scissor trim him and have opted for cording…


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

So I just read the whole thread and I am surprised that nobody actually mentioned that they don't pluck ears. Please don't attack me over this since this was on the advice of my Poodle adoring vet. When I took Louie for one of his first appointments the vet, who is a Poodle aficionado (she grew up with one and owned one - both standards I believe) she commented on how she completely is against plucking ears. Louie's ears were plucked only once by a professional groomer, who is a friend and who wanted to give me a head start as a novice home groomer - she set some nice lines and showed me how it's done. He hated having his ears plucked and got an absolutely awful infection in both shortly after. That was the only ear infection he ever had. When we saw the vet I mentioned this and she strongly suggested NEVER to pluck again! She said studies had been made and there was no decernable difference in ear infection frequency in plucked vs never plucked and that some dogs just tend towards ear infections whereas others rarely get them. So from that moment on I have never plucked Louie - but I do trim around the ears (which after the plucking incident took some counter training). He is perfectly fine about keeping the hairs short and I often check for hair accumulation - trimming them shortish with the Bravura mini. But I never pluck and he never has infections. I am just adding this here since nobody else mentioned it...


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Moni said:


> So I just read the whole thread and I am surprised that nobody actually mentioned that they don't pluck ears. Please don't attack me over this since this was on the advice of my Poodle adoring vet. When I took Louie for one of his first appointments the vet, who is a Poodle aficionado (she grew up with one and owned one - both standards I believe) she commented on how she completely is against plucking ears. Louie's ears were plucked only once by a professional groomer, who is a friend and who wanted to give me a head start as a novice home groomer - she set some nice lines and showed me how it's done. He hated having his ears plucked and got an absolutely awful infection in both shortly after. That was the only ear infection he ever had. When we saw the vet I mentioned this and she strongly suggested NEVER to pluck again! She said studies had been made and there was no decernable difference in ear infection frequency in plucked vs never plucked and that some dogs just tend towards ear infections whereas others rarely get them. So from that moment on I have never plucked Louie - but I do trim around the ears (which after the plucking incident took some counter training). He is perfectly fine about keeping the hairs short and I often check for hair accumulation - trimming them shortish with the Bravura mini. But I never pluck and he never has infections. I am just adding this here since nobody else mentioned it...


Yes, I've seen the same advice, so I don't obsess over plucking ears, though I still do so.

My two standards have very different ear hair situations. The older dog had a long-term and stubborn ear infection caused, it turns out, by an allergic reaction chicken-based kibble. The chicken made his ears irritated and the irritation developed into infection, and made plucking very painful. I switched him to fish-based kibble and the ears cleared up within days. This dog has very hairy ears and I pluck them occasionally, but not really thoroughly. He hates it, and the vet offered some ophthalmic numbing drops (yes, numbing eye drops) to put in his ears to make plucking less painful. I don't use the drops any more.

My younger standard's ears are not very hairy and he tolerates moderate plucking just fine.

Regarding the hammock method, my elderly rat terrier will seriously snap at me when I try to trim her nails. I didn't know about hammocks, but my jerry-rigged method works. First, give the dog a dose of vet-prescribed tranquilizer. Wait an hour for it to take effect. Put her in a Thundershirt and add a silicone muzzle. Attach the grooming arm to the table and clip on the double grooming loop, the one designed for head and haunches. The smaller loop goes around her waist and the larger loop goes under one front leg and around her chest. It doesn't lift her off the table, I just want to keep her from jumping off. Clip and Dremel nails quickly! Then turn her loose.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

mvhplank said:


> Yes, I've seen the same advice, so I don't obsess over plucking ears, though I still do so.
> 
> My two standards have very different ear hair situations. The older dog had a long-term and stubborn ear infection caused, it turns out, by an allergic reaction chicken-based kibble. The chicken made his ears irritated and the irritation developed into infection, and made plucking very painful. I switched him to fish-based kibble and the ears cleared up within days. This dog has very hairy ears and I pluck them occasionally, but not really thoroughly. He hates it, and the vet offered some ophthalmic numbing drops (yes, numbing eye drops) to put in his ears to make plucking less painful. I don't use the drops any more.
> 
> ...


Yep I have heard and experienced that food allergies often manifest as ear infections. I actually experienced this with one of my non Poodle dogs. And of course I have had the occasional ear infection prone dogs - with remarkably bare ears - as was the breed standard, so while I am not saying that in an infection prone dog it may be a necessity I just find the obsession with a bare inner ear maybe misplaced in some dogs.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Moni said:


> So I just read the whole thread and I am surprised that nobody actually mentioned that they don't pluck ears. Please don't attack me over this since this was on the advice of my Poodle adoring vet. When I took Louie for one of his first appointments the vet, who is a Poodle aficionado (she grew up with one and owned one - both standards I believe) she commented on how she completely is against plucking ears. Louie's ears were plucked only once by a professional groomer, who is a friend and who wanted to give me a head start as a novice home groomer - she set some nice lines and showed me how it's done. He hated having his ears plucked and got an absolutely awful infection in both shortly after. That was the only ear infection he ever had. When we saw the vet I mentioned this and she strongly suggested NEVER to pluck again! She said studies had been made and there was no decernable difference in ear infection frequency in plucked vs never plucked and that some dogs just tend towards ear infections whereas others rarely get them. So from that moment on I have never plucked Louie - but I do trim around the ears (which after the plucking incident took some counter training). He is perfectly fine about keeping the hairs short and I often check for hair accumulation - trimming them shortish with the Bravura mini. But I never pluck and he never has infections. I am just adding this here since nobody else mentioned it...


That's a good point, maybe Joey just isn't a ear pluck dog, like how some poodles love the dog park and some other poodles want to leave immediately.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Moni said:


> I am surprised that nobody actually mentioned that they don't pluck ears.





Moni said:


> When we saw the vet I mentioned this and she strongly suggested NEVER to pluck again! She said studies had been made and there was no decernable difference in ear infection frequency in plucked vs never plucked and that some dogs just tend towards ear infections whereas others rarely get them.


It is true that ear plucking still has old school vs new school of thought. Last I remember is good to keep air circulation but plucking is not necessary unless it becomes a problem. I just assumed that you'd been advised to do so, so that's my mistake.

Of my two, Neo is quite hairy with 1 ear infection on record in 2019. Remo is much less hairy with 1 ear infection on record in 2019.

Both had the same hairy ear plugs that Basil_the_Spoo reported a while back.
(9) What you don't want in a poodle ear | Poodle Forum

When I peeked at their ears and saw what appeared to be the tail end of a very fuzzy, fat caterpillar I carefully and lightly pulled at it and it started moving out all of a piece. I only had to trim some peripheral hairs to get the caterpillar out. This was in 2018, well before the infections.

The vet we saw for the infections was also of the less plucking on general principles and more of an as/if needed basis. He did pluck some from Neo that day to clear the way for the med to be instilled.

Since then, I check periodically but rarely pluck. I do trim at the outside of the canal so I can keep an eye on them.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My spoo has a terrible time with ear plucking, and got infections almost every time it was done. No more plucking here.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m actually in tears again! We did it!!!!!!
We will still keep our grooming appointment that’s coming up in a couple of weeks as I think it will be good for him and a good groomer will make him look awesome.

Thought I would try the hammock again just to see and he was amazing! He didn’t put up any fuss at all but he didn’t seem stressed either. I had planned to just work with his feet and since he was doing so well I thought I’d give his face a try hoping I may get a couple of strokes. He did absolutely great and I was able to complete his face! I decided to approach the task with confidence, gentleness and plenty of tiny cheese pieces and here are the results!! Not perfect but I am absolutely thrilled!!!!! Look at my Sweet Joey’s poodle face!

We still have the hairy ear problem but he is allowing me to work with his ears more so we are making slow progress.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

He's so cute! I'm delighted for you.


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

I’m so impressed! It’s taken me forever to persuade Milo that he isn’t going to die when I get out the brush. Joey looks absolutely beautiful!😍


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Spottytoes said:


> I’m actually in tears again! We did it!!!!!!
> We will still keep our grooming appointment that’s coming up in a couple of weeks as I think it will be good for him and a good groomer will make him look awesome.
> 
> Thought I would try the hammock again just to see and he was amazing! He didn’t put up any fuss at all but he didn’t seem stressed either. I had planned to just work with his feet and since he was doing so well I thought I’d give his face a try hoping I may get a couple of strokes. He did absolutely great and I was able to complete his face! I decided to approach the task with confidence, gentleness and plenty of tiny cheese pieces and here are the results!! Not perfect but I am absolutely thrilled!!!!! Look at my Sweet Joey’s poodle face!
> ...


What a great advertisement for a hammock Congratulations. Do you have a link for the one you used?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I don’t remember but I got it off of Amazon. There were quite a few choices so it’s just a matter of finding one that works best for one’s particular dog. The one we have is specifically for small dogs. I just took a chance and it fits Joey quite nicely. I wanted the heavy duty straps vs the ones with holes. I will see if I can find the link when I get a chance.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> I don’t remember but I got it off of Amazon. There were quite a few choices so it’s just a matter of finding one that works best for one’s particular dog. The one we have is specifically for small dogs. I just took a chance and it fits Joey quite nicely. I wanted the heavy duty straps vs the ones with holes. I will see if I can find the link when I get a chance.


You can check your previous orders.

Your little white fluff ball is looking adorable and snuggleable.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Joey’s first grooming appointment is today. 
I hate that I had to wait so long but thank goodness we at least have an appointment. I did my best to prepare but definitely there are things that I couldn’t completely prepare him for. I’m excited but nervous too.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm sure he'll do great! Looking forward to the photos


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hope it goes great!

I can’t believe I missed your breakthrough post, but I’m so happy for you and Joey.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Somehow I missed it too! It has been busy. So glad things are going better for you guys. The groomer will definitely appreciate having a maintained puppy to work with.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Here are pictures of Joey’s first professional groom! 😍He did pretty good considering it’s his first one at 5 1/2 months. The place he went to seemed very knowledgeable and they have years of experience. There are 3 groomers there and the one he saw today has been grooming for 42 years. His next appointment, in February, will be with a different groomer at the same place. This groomer shows mini poodles.😊

The groomer did end up plucking his ears. We talked before she started and we were both were on the same page to not force it too much but she said it was very bad, very packed, very long and growing way into the ear canal so she went ahead and did it.
I knew I was in over my head with his ears so while I’m sure it was quite unpleasant I’m glad it was done. Things should be better from here on out.

I just love how poodley he looks! 😍


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

He looks magnificent! They did a great job.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

He looks gorgeous! It looks like they used a whitening shampoo because he is brilliantly white! Glad he had a good experience and that you're happy with the results.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Here are pictures of Joey’s first professional groom! 😍He did pretty good considering it’s his first one at 5 1/2 months. The place he went to seemed very knowledgeable and they have years of experience. There are 3 groomers there and the one he saw today has been grooming for 42 years. His next appointment, in February, will be with a different groomer at the same place. This groomer shows mini poodles.😊
> 
> The groomer did end up plucking his ears. We talked before she started and we were both were on the same page to not force it too much but she said it was very bad, very packed, very long and growing way into the ear canal so she went ahead and did it.
> I knew I was in over my head with his ears so while I’m sure it was quite unpleasant I’m glad it was done. Things should be better from here on out.
> ...


He looks fabulous! The description of your groomers sounds just like your describing my groomers in CT! Same credentials, three groomers, one owns and shows toys (rather than mini's, and in my case she breeds them too)! We're both lucky to find well qualified poodle groomers!


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh goodness he is so handsome 🤩 glad the grooming visit went well for you guys. Sounds like it’s been a real struggle to get into an appointment! Love his haircut!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Just a little update. Joey is doing much better in the grooming department for the most part. I still use the hammock when I do his nails, feet shaving and ear cleaning though. He still wants to wiggle too much and the hammock keeps him calm and still and he doesn’t seem to mind it all. He just lets me get him all set up in it without a single bit of fuss. 
What’s really interesting is how he seems to enjoy having his eyes cleaned and he just lifts his sweet little face to me to have it done. 
He likes having his topknot combed and his teeth brushed too. He loves the tooth spray I use. 🤣 Bobby hates it! 

What I really wanted to share though and provide an update on is what two groomers have said. He’s been professionally groomed twice, same place, different groomers and both are very good and very experienced poodle groomers so I had no problem using two different ones. Both said Joey did well except for his ears. He seriously hates anyone messing with his ears so they struggled too. Between me and the groomers we have been able to keep his ears ok but I think it may be a struggle for sometime. I’m bummed but it does make me feel a bit better that it wasn’t really my inability. It’s, for whatever reason, an area Joey just doesn’t like. Hopefully with time things will improve. So far no infection but the groomer did say I should watch and talk it over with the vet at some point, which I will do when we have our next appointment. He has so much hair in his ears. We have been able to get some out, enough to prevent infection so far, but it is definitely a challenge. It’s hard to keep his ears clean. 

All in all though, we have come a long way. 😊


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Great progress! Misha hated his ears being done when he was little. He still doesn't like it, but he doesn't cry anymore. He gets a treat every time I pluck anything, so he focuses on the expected reward after the momentary discomfort. I think repetition will eventually get Joey there.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy is a hairy ear guy too🧐! He hated it when he was younger, but tolerates it fine now. The ear powder makes it so much easier. I just do a little bit every now and then, "pinching" to pull it out rather than "plucking". The groomer does some at each grooming too. When we're done "plucking", I use an R-7 ear wipe pad and K9 Miracle Ear solution to gently clean and sterilize. No issues so far! Hopefully it stays this way!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Great job conditioning that young man! 

Tyler was also unhappy at my groomer when she did his ears. She said he had a ton of hair so it took a while. If I understood Olga correctly, she hadn't started plucking his ears yet at 5.5 months, so the first groomer visit with me was his first plucking experience. I did notice a bit of a yeasty smell about a week later, but it's gone now, and I haven't noticed any gunk. 

Hopefully it will become better tolerated by our boys over time. 

Tyler sez boof to his bruddeh.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I just do a little bit every now and then, "pinching" to pull it out rather than "plucking". The groomer does some at each grooming too. When we're done "plucking", I use an R-7 ear wipe pad and K9 Miracle Ear solution to gently clean and sterilize. No issues so far! Hopefully it stays this way!


To me that’s what plucking is : you pinch and you pull it out. What’s plucking to you ?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Probably semantics, but...
"Plucking" to me is grabbing ahold of some ear hairs, then in a swift motion quickly going from loose (no tension o hairs) to taught and "plucking" them out. This is more dramatic and pulls on the skin until the hair follicle let's go. "Pinching" in my use of the term, is pinching some ear hairs and then continuing to pinch further with your fingertips in continuous contact with his ear skin (best possible) and "pulling" the hairs out. Essentially you are bracing his ears locally with your fingertips at the spot your pulling the hairs out.
This video is pretty reflective of how I do it.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thought I’d give one more little update, probably our last with this thread. I hope this thread becomes an encouragement for those who have pups who struggle and are just learning. When I look back at our early weeks I felt so overwhelmed and worried that we would never get over these struggles.

Fast forwarding to now…Joey, while not perfect in the grooming department, has come a long way so far. Time, practice, maturity and patience really pays off. His groomer says he’s a very good boy. The professional grooming appointments are going very well. He’s also a very good boy for me too in almost all aspects of grooming. We both still struggle a bit with ears and I the nails as well, but I still use the hammock for this and it works great and Joey is very calm when he is in it. I definitely recommend a hammock if needed.

So, when things seem hopeless during the early stages of grooming training, it really does get better! 😊


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Encouraging news.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> I still use the hammock for this and it works great and Joey is very calm when he is in it. I definitely recommend a hammock if needed.


You have convinced me to try a hammock for Ty. He is a total wriggle-worm for me when it comes to his nails, so I've been bringing him to my groomer just for nails in between total grooms. She has her helper hold him and then she quickly dremels each nail. He's just fine for her - not a single squirm! So I either need to get a helper (ain't gonna happen) or the moral equivalent thereof. 

If you don't mind me asking, what hammock are you using? Amazon wants to know ....😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Miki said:


> You have convinced me to try a hammock for Ty. He is a total wriggle-worm for me when it comes to his nails, so I've been bringing him to my groomer just for nails in between total grooms. She has her helper hold him and then she quickly dremels each nail. He's just fine for her - not a single squirm! So I either need to get a helper (ain't gonna happen) or the moral equivalent thereof.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what hammock are you using? Amazon wants to know ....😉


I think this was the brand I got. They are all similar so probably any brand would probably work. I got the one for small dogs.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> I think this was the brand I got. They are all similar so probably any brand would probably work. I got the one for small dogs.


Thank you!


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I may have to invest in this for Rusty. He is very unkeen on everything to do with grooming ...


----------

